# Used Rockwell 14 BS purchase



## North60 (2 mo ago)

Hi All,

I ran across a sale for 1980ish BS model 28-240. 
Am debating to go see it or not ( about an hours drive away ) asking price is near $500.
It comes with with a newer larger Rockler table and fence and 3 blades.

Have not talked with seller yet, to determine if other upgrades have been done.

Think it is worth a drive for this price?

Thanks


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Probably top of the market price but if you need one, then yes. Almost all the 14" saws out there are cloned from the otiginal Delta design.


----------



## North60 (2 mo ago)

OK, thanks for advice.
I don't need one immediately, but would like to add one to the shop and learn how to use it, with the end result beign stuff for grandkids,etc..

So, will keep watching and reading about the older machines vs new ones. The used 14" in my market even extending my driving range to 100 miles is rather limited and priced at $500 or higher. Lots of 12" Cman units, but those are going for $2-300 and most likely need TLC,so more $$.

For instance, I can get a Rikon 10-3061 (latest deluxe 10" version) thru my local Menards for about $400 using discounts and rebates. 

Thoughts?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My first bandsaw was a Delta 28-245, almost exactly the same saw. Mine had a 1/2 HP motor, which I found to be woefully inadequate but easy enough to upsize. Those are high quality bandsaws although finding a riser kit will be a challenge (if you want one) and that price is very much near the top of what it should bring. But then, everything is high now so maybe that's the current market.


----------

